# Front Lobes of the Brain



## T.A.G. (Feb 5, 2010)

In my Natural Science Class, we were talking about front lobes of the brain and how monks would meditate and it would manipulate those lobes and they would nearly loose consciousness, and loose a sense of identity and feel "one". The argument being that we truly have no conscious and cease it when that part of the brain is not working, therefore we do not have a soul etc.

Responses?


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 5, 2010)

Isn't that an ancient proverb..."Never Monkey with your lobes!"


----------



## SRoper (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not sure you have to bring in something like meditation--what happens to our selves when we sleep and aren't dreaming? If a soul is conscious after death, why isn't it also conscious during sleep?


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 5, 2010)

Let me see if I have the argument: if someone can consciously do something to lose conscionsness, that demonstrates that the person has no soul? 

Seems like the missing link is still missing . . . .

If the syllogism were true, it would be easier to demonstrate it by pointing to a chronic drunkard.


----------



## jwright82 (Feb 5, 2010)

Theogenes said:


> Isn't that an ancient proverb..."Never Monkey with your lobes!"


 i like that! i can't do the thanks thing yet but thanks that was funny...

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

one thing that strikes me about this argument is that it is subjective all the way through. it is like arguing for moral absolutes on the basis of "feelings", one person may feel different about something than another person so who is right? also our senses can be decieved. just because i subjectuvally appear to lose my conscionsness does not mean i have objectivally lost my conscionsness. this strikes of a logical fallacy but i cannot place it.....
i will have to research it to let you know. i prefer to use logic to argue with unbelievers because a lot of them accuse us of being against rationality. i know that your post is more in line with eastern thought but i still think it works out better to use logic. i will look this up and get back with you.


----------



## lynnie (Feb 5, 2010)

This might be a bit of a thread drift but we know a guy who had a terrible brain aneurysm years ago and over time his frontal lobes withered away to just about nothing. That is supposed to be the seat of personality and so forth and in theory he should be like a vegetable. But he is normal, with the exception that when you talk he obviously need to concentrate intensely looking at you and can't carry on two conversations at once. He was a librarian for many years before retiring. I don't really believe the so called experts understand our brains anyway. Some uncontrolled epileptics have had half the brain removed (read about it- simply mind boggling) and are normal and go to college, maybe a little paralysis on one side, but essentially normal. Those monks were probably smoking something and I don't mean tobacco.


----------

